# Classic pre-infusion using steam wand. Verdict?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

O.K. folks, had a faff around with my classic earlier (just now in fact.. good timing as herself is now cooking dinner). Good job really as the OPV was slightly out so I adjusted it again, then it stuck and went off the scale







. Stripped it down again and cleaned it, put it all back together, set it all.. Perfect.














Now, reasoning that 10 bar static equates to 9 bar brewing pressure, then 2½ bar should equal 1½ bar brew pressure?

I've not measured brew temps etc. as I only wanted to find out how far to turn the steam knob to drop to a pre-infusion pressure.

So, what's the verdict? Also how long should the steam wand be left open for? I've been opening it for 5 seconds then closing and carrying on with the extraction. Not had a bad cuppa yet.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Did it taste better, more rounded or different flavours than normal?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> Did it taste better, more rounded or different flavours than normal?


I've enjoyed it a lot more, tastes more rounded with milk, not as bitter.

To put this into perspective, I bought some supermarket beans (Taylors) for a change as I ran out of my fresh ones and couldn't face going without or using pre-ground in my French press and have been producing decent results to the effect that my other half (who hates coffee and only drinks de-caff tea) asked me to make her a flat white last night. Single shot with a dash of sugar and steamed milk. She really enjoyed it! She's always hated coffee as it's too bitter. Just lately she's been sipping mine (without sugar) and liking it. For the past week I've been opening the steam wand a bit for 5 seconds before continuing as normal. I don't know if I'm dreaming the results purely because I'm assuming it'll come out better or not but I'm enjoying the results.

I thought I'd post my results so others can adjust theirs by the same amount and see what comes of it. You don't need much to drop the pressure - any more than ½ an inch and I expect there'd be no point.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Fair enough, I will give it a whirl myself tomorrow and see how I get on with it,


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> Fair enough, I will give it a whirl myself tomorrow and see how I get on with it,


Interesting to hear what you think (and anyone else trying it).

Have read about folks turning on the steam switch for 5 seconds before hand... decided against this. Everything is up to temperature beforehand anyway.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Interesting to hear what you think (and anyone else trying it).
> 
> Have read about folks turning on the steam switch for 5 seconds before hand... decided against this. Everything is up to temperature beforehand anyway.


I agree, as you say its all up to temp anyway, wouldn't want to scorch the puck or anything. I shall report back tomorrow, quite looking forward to the results:good:


----------

